# aufgabenstellung zu selbstdefinierte tags



## butalive (30. Nov 2007)

hi ich bin ein neuling was das programmieren mit tags u. jsp angeht.
ich habe eine aufgabenstellung auf der uni bekommen, brauche aber einen kleinen denkanstoss.
ich muss eine jsp seite machen bei dem,
wenn man in ein formular einen selbstdefinierten tag <textfeld> einfüge soll dort ein <input type="text"> erscheinen.

wenn ich auf senden klicke wird das formular an die selbe oder eine andere seite geschickt und im textfeld (mein selbst definierter tag)
seht dann dass was ich vorher im textfeld eingeben habe.

vielleicht hat ja einer eine idee wie ich das am besten löse. (keinen code sonder nur denkanstösse).
mfg martin

ps: mein lösungsansatz wäre index.jsp sendet das formular an ein ->  servlet das servlet schick die variable an die session und an eine weiteres jsp seite -> dort wird der tag <textfeld> aufgerufen u. in der tag classe wird die variable mit value in die <input type="text"> geschrieben.


----------



## HLX (30. Nov 2007)

Nach deiner Beschreibung brauchst du nichts zu senden. Du erstellst eine JSP-Seite, die ein selbstdefiniertes Tag enthält. Die Aufgabe des Tags ist, <input type="text"> anzuzeigen. Die Transformation des Tags zu dieser Ausgabe erfolgt automatisch durch den Servlet Container. Wenn du die Seite mit dem Formular aufrufst erhälst du bereits die gewünschte Ausgabe.


----------



## butalive (30. Nov 2007)

das mit dem tag ist mir klar, aber wie bekomm ich den gesendeten(eingegebenen) text, ins value von meinem tag, nach dem senden des formulares


----------



## HLX (30. Nov 2007)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob dein Tag ein <input type="text"> wrappen, oder ob das Tag durch <input type="text" befüllt werden soll...oder beides.

Im ersten Fall brauchst du nichts zu senden. Du erstellst eine JSP-Seite mit

```
<textfeld>Mein Text</textfeld>
```
Und im Brower erscheint wie von Zauberhand durch ein <input>-Tag "Mein Text" in einem Textfeld.

Im zweiten Fall würdest du ein Attribut mit deinem zuvor an einem Input-Tag eingegebenen Text an den Request hängen und in der JSP-Seite auslesen.

```
<textfeld><%= request.getAttribute("meinAttr") %></textfeld>
```


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (30. Nov 2007)

Achtung: Nicht request.getAttribute, sondern request.getParameter, in EL (inputName ist der Name des Input-Fields)


```
<textfeld><c:out value="${param.inputName}"/></textfeld>
```


----------



## HLX (1. Dez 2007)

masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achtung: Nicht request.getAttribute, sondern request.getParameter, in EL (inputName ist der Name des Input-Fields)


Ja, richtig. Er kann direkt als Parameter durchgezogen werden. Ich hatte in meiner Verwirrung irgenwie die Alternative im Kopf, dass er erst in einem Zwischen-Servlet gesetzt wird.  :autsch:


----------



## butalive (1. Dez 2007)

danke leute für die hilfe
habs schon fast hinbekommen, mir fehlt nur noch die schreibweise einer variable in einem tag

das funktioniert ja wohl nicht bei mir 

```
<util:textfeld name="<% out.println(sname);%>"/>
```

wie bekomme ich meine variable sname in den tag ausdruck.
danke mfg martin


----------



## HLX (3. Dez 2007)

Letzte Frage doppelt: 
www.java-forum.org/de/topic60132_tag-lib-aufruf-falsch.html


----------

